# Snow,Snow,Snow!



## thewoodlands (Mar 7, 2011)

Yesterday we received about four inches of snow but early this morning we got hit pretty good, I would say between 10-12 inches of snow. Attached are some pictures.




Zap


----------



## PapaDave (Mar 7, 2011)

zap, we got about 4" a couple days ago,.... that was bad enough.
I guess I could deal with some more snow, it's the darn cold that's starting to get to me. 
I do remember last year, the end of March, I started the wood shed, so I guess we're not TOO far away from the warmer stuff.


----------



## thewoodlands (Mar 7, 2011)

PapaDave said:
			
		

> zap, we got about 4" a couple days ago,.... that was bad enough.
> I guess I could deal with some more snow, it's the darn cold that's starting to get to me.
> I do remember last year, the end of March, I started the wood shed, so I guess we're not TOO far away from the warmer stuff.



We're sick of the cold also, this is the temp for tonight.


Partly Cloudy
 Lo -3Â° RealFeelÂ® -26Â° 


Zap


----------



## basswidow (Mar 7, 2011)

Dang -  you've had a mess of it.  

I was pleased to be in the rain this go around.  

I think I am done with snow for the year!  We now can see grass again.


----------



## guy01 (Mar 7, 2011)

We had another 8 inches yesterday and enough rain leading up to it that the road is flooded.However it is a beautifull day today and my wifes chickes arrived so spring is almost here
Guy


----------



## thewoodlands (Mar 7, 2011)

Guy said:
			
		

> We had another 8 inches yesterday and enough rain leading up to it that the road is flooded.However it is a beautifull day today and my wifes chickes arrived so spring is almost here
> Guy




Looks like the Albany area got hit with about 3 inches of ice plus the snow.



Zap


----------



## guy01 (Mar 7, 2011)

I've also heard a nasty rumor there is another storm later this week. Your the weather man true or false?
Guy


----------



## thewoodlands (Mar 7, 2011)

Guy said:
			
		

> I've also heard a nasty rumor there is another storm later this week. Your the weather man true or false?
> Guy




I also heard that nasty rumor, seems like Thursday for us.  (True)


Zap


----------



## thewoodlands (Mar 7, 2011)

Guy said:
			
		

> I've also heard a nasty rumor there is another storm later this week. Your the weather man true or false?
> Guy




Just looked at AccuWeather and we might have two systems hooking up over PA then come up north, rain,ice and snow. This is from the weather channel.

Thursday 




Thursday's forecast map   
Band of rain/t-storms sweeps into the East. 

Threats:  Flooding, particularly from New England to Pennsylvania. 

Locations in threat: Boston | Hartford | New York | Philadelphia | Washington 
Some wet snow possible in Great Lakes and Ohio Valley. Mixture of snow, sleet, or freezing rain in northern New England. 









Zap


----------



## guy01 (Mar 7, 2011)

UUUUGGGG that's a now win scenario right there
Guy


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Mar 7, 2011)

This morning I started thinking more positive. I removed the snow blade. I do hope that brings good luck....


----------



## Gary_602z (Mar 7, 2011)

Backwoods Savage said:
			
		

> This morning I started thinking more positive. I removed the snow blade. I do hope that brings good luck....



Sure way to make it snow!  

Gary


----------



## guy01 (Mar 7, 2011)

Quick put it back on and go buy a new snow blower or something LOL
Guy


----------



## muncybob (Mar 7, 2011)

I got a great deal on a snowblower this past Saturday. Got it home, checked fluids, etc and put it into the barn thinking I won't touch it again until late this year...wrong! Got about 12" here too....at least I left the plow blade on the truck!

Zap, at least you shouldn't have any drought conditions this year!?


----------



## homebrewz (Mar 7, 2011)

About 15" in the northern Catskills. Snow on top mud underneath makes for tough plowing. Talked to a friend in southern Columbia County and they got little snow and a lot of ice. Trees down and no power since last night (its too far for scrounging opportunities).


----------



## thewoodlands (Mar 7, 2011)

muncybob said:
			
		

> I got a great deal on a snowblower this past Saturday. Got it home, checked fluids, etc and put it into the barn thinking I won't touch it again until late this year...wrong! Got about 12" here too....at least I left the plow blade on the truck!
> 
> Zap, at least you shouldn't have any drought conditions this year!?






Last year the spring was very dry with plenty of burn bans on open fires, so you never can tell. 



Zap


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Mar 7, 2011)

Got 8 inches of snow here in nepa. Got stuck in front of my house in the middle of the road...had to wake up the husband at 5:00 am to shovel me out....they said 2-4 inches, but I heard that freezing rain hitting my window all nite,,,wondering what I had in store for me in the morning......when I got to work there were 3 fire trucks blocking my complex.....plow truck blew up!  :bug: It was still burnin when I got there They let me in but only 3 patients showed up....please don't tell me another mother is coming on thursday for nepa....I vote Martini Monday in honor of pen.....


----------



## pen (Mar 7, 2011)

GAMMA RAY said:
			
		

> I vote Martini Monday in honor of pen.....



Had 20 - 22 inches of the stubborn stuff in the drive as well.  I'm in on Martini Monday.

pen


----------



## pen (Mar 7, 2011)

Here's what I was looking at

Classic drifting.  The poor old wood wagon couldn't fit in the garage w/ the other cars since I'm doing some other work in there which is taking up it's space.


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Mar 7, 2011)

Me thinks its a 3 martini nite..... ;-)


----------



## Later (Mar 7, 2011)

GAMMA RAY said:
			
		

> Me thinks its a 3 martini nite..... ;-)



Gamma, nice avatar. Glad to see the bird's off the drugs.


----------



## pen (Mar 7, 2011)

GAMMA RAY said:
			
		

> Me thinks its a 3 martini nite..... ;-)



A friend used to quote Dorothy Parker:

"I like to have a martini,
Two at the very most.
After three I'm under the table,
after four I'm under my host."

pen


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Mar 7, 2011)

I put him in rehab with Dr Drew...heard Charlie Sheen is in there too...hope he won't be too bad of an influence on the little bugger...will post with updates.....


----------



## rover47 (Mar 8, 2011)

Yeah all the trees are covered in ice, It was a wonderful drive to work Monday morning. Don't think it was 3" of ice but at 7am I was chipping at at least 2" to get into the car. My son couldn't even get in his. He waited until the afternoon to let it thaw some. I'm tired of this winter. And yes they are talking about another storm Thursday and Friday! Going to be watching the St. Paddys day parade sanding on sno banks!  In senic icy Albany.


----------



## sdrobertson (Mar 8, 2011)

Backwoods Savage said:
			
		

> This morning I started thinking more positive. I removed the snow blade. I do hope that brings good luck....



I took the snow blower off my tractor this morning...it'll snow for sure now :coolmad:


----------



## Lumberjacks Wife (Mar 9, 2011)

Last Friday we moved aprox 7" of snow.  Watched the 5:50pm weather report tonight; 17/18 overnight and 31/32 tomorrow.  We're to see 6"+ starting tomorrow at 8am and to continue through midnight.  Somewhere under all that snow are logs and rounds waiting to be c/s/s.  Some day!  Hmmmm ~ the growler of fresh poured Lift Bridge Brown sitting in the fridge looks pretty good right now; might be a two glass night for both of us.


----------



## MikeP (Mar 9, 2011)

Unofficially here we got 22"-29" depending on your location. Officially at the airport in Burlington VT, across the lake from us (12 miles) got 25.8", third largest on record. http://www.wptz.com/news/27117670/detail.html

Slideshow from the same local news channel.... http://www.wptz.com/slideshow/news/27105469/detail.html


----------

